# My new view....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Moving out to Colorado next week for good. This is the view from my office window. I think I can live with this.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet, what is your elevation there ? What mountains are those?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Right about 8100 ft where we are. That's Pikes Peak on the front range of the Rockies.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought it might be Pikes Peak, My Daughter has a view of it also. Did you pack the longjohns ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I thought it might be Pikes Peak, My Daughter has a view of it also. Did you pack the longjohns ?


LOL, yes.... several sets. A truck is meeting me there on Saturday with a load of wood too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good, are you buying a cord? 4x4x8 But in order to elevate your social standing as a newcomer you'll have to buy a chainsaw. LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Good, are you buying a cord? 4x4x8 But in order to elevate your social standing as a newcomer you'll have to buy a chainsaw. LOL


Starting out with 2 1/2 cords of aspen just to be safe.







That's what fits on a truck so I figured why not. I sold the chainsaw when we left MO because I decided I would never chop wood again lol. Hoping a wheelbarrow is all i'll need.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Dude that view is seriously awesome. I so wish I could convince my wife to move someplace like that. I am sick of looking out my windows at someone else's house. Congrats and is there an extra room for me?


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh man, what a view. Yeah, looks like your gonna need some wood.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats an awesome view, I guess your renting right now, you might have to get one of those camo'ed lazy-boys to put on the deck, that must be the guest house in the background HA!! I guess you'll need a garden-- will keep the girls busy!! ENJOY.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

WOW what a view I think I could live with that view.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Too Coool Chris taht would be a dream come true. Who will be doing the driving or at least parking the truck? Hilly country can be more dangerous than flat lands.LOL


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Too Coool Chris taht would be a dream come true. Who will be doing the driving or at least parking the truck? Hilly country can be more dangerous than flat lands.LOL


Bahahaha! Good one, Rodney. I think Chris is driving, parking AND pulling the RV this time. Could get interesting


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Bahahaha! Good one, Rodney. I think Chris is driving, parking AND pulling the RV this time. Could get interesting


No to mention trying to keep track of 2 little girls AND a dog.... all while camping on the floor of the new place for a week while we wait on Momma and the movers to show up!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats Chris, pretty country. I hope all works out for you in CO. Where are you in relation to Denver? My brother, camoisacolor lives southeast of there.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good for you Chris....Gods country for sure !

I can see you setting up a bait pile out back there







. I would


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*I LOVE THE VIEW MAN Cool!! One of these days I am just gonna get in the truck and Go up that way just to see the country!!!*


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Right on Chris! Um....... You still want a show-me-cat hit me up! I think a trade my be in order! I worked years ago, around Pueblo it was awesome country. Thats as far west as i have been. Well that i can remember. My grand parents took me to western New Mexico when i was about 4! Dont really remember that trip.
Congrats! Hope all goes well for you there!


----------

